# Space agency is giving away £24,000 for a spacesuit design that can deal with human waste



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 10, 2016)

Nasa has launched a new competition for designs address the issue of human waste in space suits, which could mean the difference between life and death in emergency situations.

The current solution using absorbent pads, which are a form of giant space nappy.

However, while effective, they are only designed for short stints outside of the space station.

In an emergency, crewmembers could be forced to stay suited up for days, rendering the pads useless and potentially leading to infection and even sepsis as waste builds up.













Nasa's call for designs would address a serious issue - how astronauts can avoid infection and even sepsis caused by extended stints in a space suit with their own waste.

It will need to conform to similar size limitations, so can not be too bulky and must also deal with the G-forces of lift-off and re-entry.

Winning designs for the global competition must be a pressurised suit able to keep astronauts alive and healthy for more than 144 hours.

The suit's design will need to be able to deal with 1 L of urine a day per crew member.

For more solid waste, it will need to remove 75 mL by volume and 75 g by weight.

In addition, it will be required to remove up to 80 mL of menstrual fluid over the six days.

Inventors have until 20 December to get their submissions in and the designs will be tested on Nasa mission over the next three to four year


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 10, 2016)

wheres my money?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 10, 2016)

Yours is the same as the current design


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_Absorbency_Garment


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 10, 2016)

Did not realise my dad was so Space age clothing orintated
They look like Tena extra large super Asorbent pants 
he gets a Space station supply of 7 boxes every 3 months
( Delivered by royal Mail and nor a progress launch)


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 10, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Did not realise my dad was so Space age clothing orintated
> They look like Tena extra large super Asorbent pants
> he gets a Space station supply of 7 boxes every 3 months
> ( Delivered by royal Mail and nor a progress launch)



They should just label the home diaper deliveries "SPACE GEAR" to give old guys/gals a self-esteem boost.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## remixedcat (Dec 11, 2016)

use the diapers hillary clinton wears


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Dec 11, 2016)

Have Rory Swan(StarCraft character) fill NASA on specs of repair bots.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 17, 2017)

NASA is a step closer to finding a solution after selecting the top three designs from its $30,000 Space Poop Challenge

First place was granted to Thatcher Cardon for the MACES Perineal Access & Toileting System (M-PATS).

This was followed by Team Space Poop Unification of Doctors (SPUDs) for the Air-powered Spacesuit Waste Disposal System, and Hugo Shelley for the SWIMSuit - Zero Gravity Underwear for 6 Day Use.

Cardon’s winning design uses an airlock at the crotch of the suit, and inflatable bedpans and diapers that can be passed through the opening and expanded, according to NPR.


The top award recipients are as follows:


Thatcher Cardon for the MACES Perineal Access & Toileting System (M-PATS)
Team Space Poop Unification of Doctors (SPUDs) for the Air-powered Spacesuit Waste Disposal System
Hugo Shelley for the SWIMSuit - Zero Gravity Underwear for 6 Day Use


first place





It's built around a small air lock located on the crotch, which Cardon calls the "perineal access port" or PAP. (The perineum is tissue located between the anus and genitals.)






http://www.sciencealert.com/nasa-s-found-a-winner-for-a-competition-on-how-to-dispose-of-space-poop









second place







turd place






https://www.nasa.gov/feature/winners-of-space-poop-challenge-receive-30000


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 17, 2017)

Klingons    how do they get wiped ..............away


----------



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2017)

I am not getting the whole shit, why do they have to wear absorbent pants?


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 17, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am not getting the whole shit, why do they have to wear absorbent pants?


Zero Gravity >>> things Float around >>> you want your face to encounter a Smelly Wet Brown nebula of ...............you get the picture now ???


----------



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Zero Gravity >>> things Float around >>> you want your face to encounter a Smelly Wet Brown nebula of ...............you get the picture now ???



*How Astronauts Go to the Bathroom in Space?*
*A look at the space shuttle toilet and "the deepest, darkest secret about space flight"*

Read more:

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smith...tronauts-go-to-the-bathroom-in-space-2174968/


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 17, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> *How Astronauts Go to the Bathroom in Space?*
> *A look at the space shuttle toilet and "the deepest, darkest secret about space flight"*
> 
> Read more:
> ...



Probably for spacewalking then?....


----------



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Probably for spacewalking then?....



What do they walk in the space for days?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Team Space Poop Unification of Doctors (SPUDs)





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> turd place


I came to this thread looking for a poop joke and I'm happy to report I was not disappointed.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 17, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> What do they walk in the space for days?



IDK lol!
That toilet is in the International Space Station, I have seen it on TV.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> IDK lol!
> That toilet is in the International Space Station, I have seen it on TV.



The NASA should build a few Public Toilets in the Moon/Space


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 17, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> NASA is a step closer to finding a solution after selecting the top three designs from its $30,000 Space Poop Challenge
> 
> First place was granted to Thatcher Cardon for the MACES Perineal Access & Toileting System (M-PATS).
> 
> ...



Wow, I just, I just don't.....

I'm speechless.....the vacuum tube and the balloons did me in.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 17, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> .the vacuum tube and the balloons did me in.




call me sad, , i was really pleased with myself when i found that gif...................


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 17, 2017)

Still looks like a two person Jobbie   guess you have to trust your fellow Brownanaut


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 17, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Still looks like a two person Jobbie   guess you have to trust your fellow Brownanaut




nooooooooo, it doesnt work like that, you dont vacuum it off each other..!!!!!!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 17, 2017)

LOL LOL


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 17, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am not getting the whole shit, why do they have to wear absorbent pants?




this solution is cheaper and more practical than, for example, taking a toilet to Mars or Uranus....  imagine how much NASA spent developing that toilet for SS.


NASA paid for a Russian toilet for ISS....it cost $ 19,000,000.

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/19623499/...t/million-funneled-space-toilet/#.WKdilzuLSUk


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 17, 2017)

Gimme my money.....


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 17, 2017)

But oh boy... That smell and the warm feeling hanging in your own space suit.......


----------



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> NASA paid for a Russian toilet for ISS....it cost $ 19,000,000.



That shouldn't be a problem, that's exactly why American people pay Taxes, in order to help the NASA to build their toys.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 17, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> That shouldn't be a problem, that's exactly why American people pay Taxes, in order to help the NASA to build their toys.


I love the story about how much NASA paid in R+D to create a pen that works in zero gravity and the Russians used a pencil


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 17, 2017)

There is many a woman that will not take a dump in Any bog except the one at home   men don't really care where they unload
so untill more  women can take a dump in space they limit how usefull they can become in Space 

Edit Deep Sea divers also have the Same problems as Astronauts


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 17, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I love the story about how much NASA paid in R+D to create a pen that works in zero gravity and the Russians used a pencil




Except............. pencil doesnt photocopy very well. Crayon would have been the cheapest solution but they never asked me so fuck em.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 18, 2017)

Great, now I can't get the stupid Disney "Rocket Man" fart tube scene out of my head...


----------



## Vario (Feb 18, 2017)

INSTG8R said:


>


The waste must flow.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm kinda thinking none of those devices will remove the skid marks, unless they are dehydrated and pushing out pellets, they will still need to wipe.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 21, 2017)

well 1st place looks ... totally unprofessional and crappy (sorry i couldn't resist) maybe it's the idea that get it the 1st place but surely not the execution ... 

the second looks a bit more "clean" ... and the turd, eh? third ... looks ok.



Caring1 said:


> I'm kinda thinking none of those devices will remove the skid marks, unless they are dehydrated and pushing out pellets, they will still need to wipe.


aherm ... yep ... probably.


----------

